# New Tank I Just Set Up



## Piranha_man

I asked my gf to stand behind the tank to give it some scale.
It's not the kind of decor I normally go with, but it does seem to have _'that something extra' _that I just can't put my finger on.


----------



## scent troll

sweet jesus............


----------



## nightwolf

lol


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

How much did those cost you? Great tank lol


----------



## jalam

OP, You wish that was your GF... unless she does porn for Bangbros. Do a Google Image search... you'll see more of her and her wet t-shirt. SMH


----------



## wizardslovak

Lol thats Brooke wylde hehe


----------



## timmy

ya, ok!


----------



## Supperfish

OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much does it cost?


----------



## Ægir

Supperfish said:


> OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much does it cost?


About 10K in flotation device upgrades, constant stress and picky eating, and possibly 1/2 of your income if you make a mistake and it becomes a breeder.


----------



## Piranha_man

Ægir said:


> OP, You wish that was your GF... unless she does porn for Bangbros. Do a Google Image search... you'll see more of her and her wet t-shirt. SMH


Ya man, that's me, I'm the Bang Bros guy. 
The cat's outta the bag.


----------

